# Any 2 coolers in Florida?



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Any 2 coolers in Florida?
Looking to take my boat out of Port canaveral or Sebastian inlet tomorrow. Wondering if any 2 coolers are around Melbourne Fl and want to go...mahi, kings, and maybe a few blackfin on the troll...i have all the gear.


----------



## saltydogcliff (Dec 24, 2007)

*Fishin*

Let's go fishing. Sent you a PM.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*florida*



Dfennen29 said:


> Any 2 coolers in Florida?
> Looking to take my boat out of Port canaveral or Sebastian inlet tomorrow. Wondering if any 2 coolers are around Melbourne Fl and want to go...mahi, kings, and maybe a few blackfin on the troll...i have all the gear.


I have a awesome friend who lives in Talihassie Fla you might want to get in touch with him. We fished here so much fun. pm me for his contact as I wil have to look for it.


----------

